# Elk Roast



## bigeyedavid (Jul 24, 2011)

I started with a 3 lb elk roast seasoned with a prime rib rub i got from my butcher no he wouldnt tell me whats in it go figure.Then i cut some baby red potatoes in half.Sliced some onions,red,green,yellow,orange bell peppers.Seasoned with cajun shake and tossed with butter.Did a bacon weave for the roast.Fired up the smoker set to 180 for 1 hr.Then bumped it up to 300 degrees till i got an internal temp on the roast of 145.Pulled the roast foiled to rest half an hr.Pulled the potatoes time to eat enjoy the view.


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2011)

Perfect looking plate, maybe if you bring him a slice he will start divulging his secrets.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic!  Looks cooked to absolute perfection!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just fumbled across an elk sirloin from last year's hunt tucked back in the freezer.  I'm gonna plan a repeat of what you just did (minus the secret rub, of course -- unless you can bribe him between now and then)!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW that looks good David!


----------

